# Oops



## jeffkyle (Jun 27, 2002)

l


----------



## brianhunter (Jun 27, 2002)

I did it again


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 28, 2002)

Now this ought to be a useful string
:rofl:

(anyone hear Bill Cosby's name being called)?


----------



## Seig (Jun 28, 2002)

Damaged!!!!!!!!!!:rofl:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 28, 2002)

Good At least Im not alone!
:shrug:


----------



## Seig (Jun 28, 2002)

about great minds and all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brianhunter (Jun 28, 2002)

well he started a thread I answered it...then he removed his so my answer made no sense so I removed it sorry guys!!!!!!


----------



## jeffkyle (Jun 28, 2002)

"My name is Jeffry....I'm 4 years old".


----------



## tonbo (Jun 28, 2002)

"Was your head with you all day?"

"Uh-huh"

"Then why did you do this?"

"I don't know!!!"

Brain damaged!!!!

:rofl: 

Peace--


----------



## arnisador (Jun 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tonbo _
> 
> *"Was your head with you all day?"
> *



Heh. I love that sketch--it's great.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 28, 2002)

<THUD>


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 28, 2002)

Is this Kenpo-Net?

:rofl:


----------



## arnisador (Jun 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Is this Kenpo-Net? *



How can I be off-topic in a thread titled *Oops*?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 28, 2002)

<THUD> <THUD>


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 28, 2002)

:rofl:


----------



## arnisador (Jun 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *<THUD> <THUD> *



Oh yeah, the monster! I forgot! What kind of monster was it again? For some reason Jell-O comes to mind...but maybe I'm just misremembering his commercials?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 28, 2002)

:rofl:


----------



## arnisador (Jun 28, 2002)

Oh yeah, that's it! Thanks!


----------



## Seig (Jun 28, 2002)

It's a shame we cannot post .wav(s) in our posts, the Super Chicken cluck would be perfect here!


----------



## Kirk (Jun 28, 2002)

Unbelievable.  A thread with no subject matter, and no true
posting to start us off, and it's at 2 pages now!  :rofl:


----------



## Seig (Jun 28, 2002)

that Kenpoist and make something wonderful and momentus out of nothing!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 28, 2002)

Ordinary Kenpoists  doing extraordinary posts ...... hee hee

:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 28, 2002)

:stoplurk:​[updwn=up]:karate: :ninja: :samurai: :ninja: :karate:  
:karate: :ninja: :samurai: :ninja: :karate:
:karate: :ninja: :samurai: :ninja: :karate:
[/updwn]


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 29, 2002)

now, now dont you bite....... I'm sticking my toe out .......... now dont you bite it ...... you nasty snakes..................!!!!!!!!

I knew there were no snakes.... 

so I went and turned on the radio.......


----------



## Seig (Jun 29, 2002)

So Mr. C, how much of a threat is the world famous Pink Rattler?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 29, 2002)

music starts..... duh duhn duh duhnnnnnnnnnn  ...    duh duh duh duhhhhhhhhhhhh   padum .... padum .....   padum padum padum
padum pa daaaaaaaa    pad

O h h h  h h  h h........... Deadly man.........


----------



## satans.barber (Jun 29, 2002)

Seeing as though this has turned into a thread about nothing in particular (which is fine by me, I like a bit of anarchy now and then... )

I've aquired (in ASDA for only £2.99!) a top to train in that looks a bit smarter than a vest, sort of following on from the what people allow students to wear in hot weather thread:

http://www.satans.barber.btinternet.co.uk/images/kenpo/cropped1.jpg

I don't think it looks too bad? Or does it look scruffy?

I don't really care either way, it's too hot for anything else at the moment!

Ian.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 29, 2002)

:shrug:


----------



## satans.barber (Jun 30, 2002)

> needs a tattoo



Me or the vest? 

I want some dragons on each arm like Phil, they look super cool! Probably cost me 75 quid each though, tattoos are very expensive over here.

Ian.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 30, 2002)

There is another Kenpo tattoo thread. There's no need to hijack the Kenpo Seinfeld thread!


----------



## Seig (Jun 30, 2002)

I went to Reagan National Airport and took the Police Exam yesterday.  i should have the results in three weeks


----------



## arnisador (Jun 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *I went to Reagan National Airport and took the Police Exam yesterday.  i should have the results in three weeks *



Do you mean that this is an airport police position, or just that the exam was held there? Sorry, maybe you've mentioned this in another thread.


----------



## Kirk (Jun 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *There is another Kenpo tattoo thread. There's no need to hijack the Kenpo Seinfeld thread! *



You mean the thread about nothing? ROFL!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 30, 2002)

roflmao:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Jul 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *
> 
> Do you mean that this is an airport police position, or just that the exam was held there? Sorry, maybe you've mentioned this in another thread. *


Arnisador,  I have not really mentioned on here.  I've talked off-line with a few people about it,  I had to go to Reagan National to take the test for the Airport Police at National and Dulles.  They are the same department.


----------



## Seig (Jul 12, 2002)

Tess adn I are leaving in a couple of hours for NY.  We should be back sometime Sunday.  Have a good weekend.
Seig
PS. Pete, hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Kirk (Jul 12, 2002)

http://tracyskenpocc.tripod.com/photogallery.html

There's a picture of Gou Ronin on this page.  DUDE!  You look
NOTHING like I expected, ya clean shaven, short haired, preppy
looking boy scout!  Playboy image?  Sure, I can buy that!  That's
one hell of a chiseled jaw in that pic.  No doubt you can get the
ladies.  But rebel?  You don't even have a 5 o'clock shadow!
I'm so disapointed!   


On to Mr C, who's picture is also on this page.  Sir, I mean this
in the highest respect.  PLEASE put more pics of you out on the
net!  No matter what page ya go to .. it's the SAME pic!  You must
not like getting your picture taken!


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> 
> *l *



No excuses, drop down, and give us 50!


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *Tess adn I are leaving in a couple of hours for NY.  We should be back sometime Sunday.  Have a good weekend.
> Seig
> PS. Pete, hope you are feeling better. *



It's a meeting of the "Five Families!" Maybe Seig will be given one of his own?


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *http://tracyskenpocc.tripod.com/photogallery.html
> 
> ...




You caught Lord Ronin before he got hauled off to the pokey for starting that riot at the bar.

About Mr. C., well, you can't blame him. Did you know what it took to get that Presidential Pardon?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 14, 2002)

Ricardo you know darned well that the money you have invested in me is well worth every red cent.!!!
:rofl:


----------



## ikenpo (Jul 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *On to Mr C, who's picture is also on this page.  Sir, I mean this
> in the highest respect.  PLEASE put more pics of you out on the
> ...



This one isn't the same..

http://www.geocities.com/kenpo_2000/Photopg.html 

jb:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 14, 2002)

You are a little guy next to that bus boy....


----------



## Kirk (Jul 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jbkenpo _
> 
> *
> 
> ...




Ah, a refreshing change!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 14, 2002)




----------



## RCastillo (Jul 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Ricardo you know darned well that the money you have invested in me is well worth every red cent.!!!
> :rofl: *



Only too well, as I'm now paying interest on my "investment."


----------



## ikenpo (Jul 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> Only too well, as I'm now paying interest on my "investment." *



Mr. Castillo,

My degree was in Finance. Your supposed to EARN interest on your investment, not pay it....oh, that Golden Dragon is a sly devil...

jb:asian:


----------



## Aikikitty (Jul 14, 2002)

No WONDER you guys have such a high number of posts!  You write back and forth to each other on threads like this!  Oh well.  Hey, if it works.....  

I have to admit, I just couldn't resist looking at the picture of Gou Ronin!   So THAT'S what he looks like!!! :ladysman: 

Robyn:rofl:


----------



## Stick Dummy (Jul 14, 2002)

Seig/Tess,

Godspeed on the trip to NY. 

and 

Thanks!!!!!!


Hopefully the Dr. will cut me loose 7/15 for return to duty.


I'll talk to you when you return from trip, or when I'm back in the saddle.


----------



## Seig (Jul 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> It's a meeting of the "Five Families!" Maybe Seig will be given one of his own? *


Actually, it was a meeting of about 30 families.  My cousin got married.  I already have my own family.:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jbkenpo _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



It's called the "Arizona Mob Inc."


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 14, 2002)

The payment better be in my box tomorrow!

:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *The payment better be in my box tomorrow!
> 
> :asian: *



Check's in the mail!:soapbox:


----------



## Seig (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> Check's in the mail!:soapbox: *


Are you sure you want us to pay you a visit?


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> Are you sure you want us to pay you a visit? *



Of course, I'd love to have a member of organized crime visit. We could also have the FBI as well!

P.S. What a lovely couple!


----------



## Seig (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> P.S. What a lovely couple! *


Well, one half of the couple is lovely........and it ain't me


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> Well, one half of the couple is lovely........and it ain't me *



Ok, Brutally handsome. How's that?


----------



## Seig (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> Ok, Brutally handsome. How's that? *


Now you're scaring me!


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> Now you're scaring me! *



Hey, I'm sure all the ladies tell you mob guys that!


----------



## Seig (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> Hey, I'm sure all the ladies tell you mob guys that! *


You'd be better off asking Gou Ronin that, me, I'm a one woman man.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> You'd be better off asking Gou Ronin that, me, I'm a one woman man. *



 I suppose you're right. I'm willing to bet that in that pic you just sent, Tess  had a gun to your back. I'd say that too, to save myself!:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> I suppose you're right. I'm willing to bet that in that pic you just sent, Tess  had a gun to your back. I'd say that too, to save myself!:rofl: *


I'll take that bet!!!! She had no weapons of any sort at my back.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> I'll take that bet!!!! She had no weapons of any sort at my back. *



Possibly, but did you check to see if your wallet was still there?


----------



## Seig (Jul 15, 2002)

No worries there, it was already empty.  I'm just a lowly underpaid Kenpo teacher.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *No worries there, it was already empty.  I'm just a lowly underpaid Kenpo teacher. *



I was right about us! We are a brotherhood, of lowly, underpaid teachers!


----------



## Seig (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> I was right about us! We are a brotherhood, of lowly, underpaid teachers! *


Mebbe we should start our own Union!


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> Mebbe we should start our own Union! *



Ok, but how we gonna do it to keep an eye on each other so that the other partner won't run off with the funds?

BTW, besides you, who else is the Badest Kenpo Man in West Virginia?


----------



## Seig (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> ...


You can trust me to stay right here with the funds.
Since I am not BAD, there must be someone in WV that can claim the title.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> You can trust me to stay right here with the funds.
> Since I am not BAD, there must be someone in WV that can claim the title. *



What an honest, modest guy. That scares me!


----------



## Seig (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> What an honest, modest guy. That scares me! *


It shouldn't.  There are a few of us left.. But how can I be sure of you?:angel:


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> It shouldn't.  There are a few of us left.. But how can I be sure of you?:angel: *



Hey, from one 3rd Dan to another, would I lie to you?


----------



## Seig (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> Hey, from one 3rd Dan to another, would I lie to you? *


 Well, since you put it that way...




















.....*Hell Yes!  You would!* :cuss:  I am so hurt :wah:


----------



## satans.barber (Jul 16, 2002)

Yes! Me and mi oppoes have booked the tickets, we're visiting your illustrious shores!

Three weeks in september, taking in New York, Niagra Falls, Denver, Rocky Mountains National Park, Las Vegas, The Grand Canyon, Bryce Canyon, San Fransisco and finally Los Angeles.

A crammed holiday eh!? It's going to cost me a bloody fortune, but it should be good!

Ian.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 16, 2002)

Have you seen the exchange rate lately!!  Your punds will turn into several dollars for you...... are you kidding....... now the reverse trip to England will cost a boatload of dough!!

:rofl: 

:asian:


----------



## satans.barber (Jul 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Have you seen the exchange rate lately!!  Your punds will turn into several dollars for you...... are you kidding....... now the reverse trip to England will cost a boatload of dough!!
> 
> ...



1.57$/£ at the moment, that's not massive! There were 2$/£ at one point, made the maths easier too!

We've booked a return flight here, so we already know how much it'll cost to get home, and we're buying vouchers for the internal flights so we know how much they'll cost as well (£300 for 3 instead of $1000 each from American Airlines, and we'll be flying on the same planes!).

Just need to rely on cheap American fuel prices and cheap American food now! I'm gonna have a right belly on me when I get home! 

Ian.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 17, 2002)

If you don't fit into the seat they will charge you for another seat!  That just passed on one of our airlines recently.
:asian:


----------



## brianhunter (Jul 17, 2002)

This thread is now 4 pages?? Wow, hey at least Kenpoist can make something productive out of nothing.


----------



## satans.barber (Jul 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *If you don't fit into the seat they will charge you for another seat!  That just passed on one of our airlines recently.
> :asian: *



I didn't mean _that_ big a belly! hehe

Ian.


----------



## Seig (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brianhunter _
> 
> *This thread is now 4 pages?? Wow, hey at least Kenpoist can make something productive out of nothing. *


Which is why we are so formidable.


----------



## satans.barber (Jul 24, 2002)

Bah!

I carefully planned our trip around 3 internal flights in the US, DC -> Denver, Denver -> Vegas and San Fransisco -> New York.

I did this because I can buy a book of three 'air passes' for £271 without flight tax.

Bloody American Airlines now tell me that you can't even fly from Denver to Las Vegas without going via Los Angeles, and because you switch it's TWO air passes not one! Doh!

Now I have to pay an extra £80, that's another 15 hours overtime to cram in before September 

Ian.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 24, 2002)

you are going to have.......

:asian:


----------



## satans.barber (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *you are going to have.......
> 
> :asian: *



Yeah 

I'd have more fun if you lot would let me drive your cars or drink in your bars though!

I've been doing it here for years but it seems you have to be 21 to do any of those things over there 

Oh well, good thing Steve is 21 else we'd be going nowhere fast! We still have to pay a 'young persons suppliment' of $20/day on the car though because we're under 25!

Hmm, no smilie of me losing an arm and a leg!

:soapbox: 

Ah well, no pockets in shrouds!

Ian.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 24, 2002)

You guys dont know how well you have it............ LOL..... to do the reverse trip it would cost me two arms and two legs....... the exchange rate over there is aweful....! 

Besides, you guys are young and have nothing better to spend your money on.......... LOL........

:rofl:


----------



## sparky (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> 
> *Seeing as though this has turned into a thread about nothing in particular (which is fine by me, I like a bit of anarchy now and then... )
> 
> ...




Actually I think either lose the socks or put on some sandals  haha


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 25, 2002)

:shrug:


----------



## satans.barber (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sparky _
> 
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## satans.barber (Jul 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *You guys dont know how well you have it............ LOL..... to do the reverse trip it would cost me two arms and two legs....... the exchange rate over there is aweful....!
> 
> ...



I abandoned the air pass idea, I've managed to get 3 internal flights for £330 ($515), which is £70 ($110) cheaper than with air passes! They're meant to save you money as well! That's a £280 saving between us over the original plan, so it was worth doing.

Just got to book some cars, buses and a hotel for the first few nights and I'm all sorted then 

I can see why people go on package holidays all the time, there's a lot of planning to be done for these proper trips!

Do you guys know if the 11th is going to be a public holiday? You can still book Greyhound buses on the website for that day (which is what I'm meant to be doing) so I assume they're running.

Ian.


----------



## kenpo3631 (Jul 26, 2002)

Ian,
Have you ever thaught of converting to Ed Parker's American Kenpo after you receive you black belt in the system you study now....

If so there is a really great guy in Plymouth you might want to get together with....


----------



## satans.barber (Jul 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kenpo3631 _
> 
> *Ian,
> Have you ever thaught of converting to Ed Parker's American Kenpo after you receive you black belt in the system you study now....
> ...



I already study EPAK really, it's just not the full syllabus. If I went to a proper EPAK school I'd be starting back at the beggining and going though adding in new techniques, it's my personal opinion that there are way too many in most EPAK schools anyway so I'm happier where I am.

I might look into doing some forms and that properly at some point, but I can get that in my school if I really want, so again I'm not likely to switch.

Which of the Plymouth gang were you referring to exactly?

Ian.


----------



## kenpo3631 (Jul 26, 2002)

Gary Ellis' Group...


----------



## satans.barber (Jul 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kenpo3631 _
> 
> *Gary Ellis' Group... *



Gary Ellis is my kenpo 'Great Grandad' if you want to run a lineage!

Gary Ellis -> Phil Cawood -> Glen Coolican -> Ian Atkinson

Ian.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 27, 2002)

Gary is awesome.

:asian:


----------

